# Cosworth Release VR38 Engine parts



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We are pleased to offer the new Cosworth Nissan VR38DETT Components  We have been working with Cosworth since 2005 and used their engines in our acclaimed Subaru Type-25 models so we are delighted when we received the email from Cosworth USA yesterday confirming the release of their new GTR parts. Cosworth have released the following information:


























Each Cosworth piston for the VR38DETT includes many features designed to maximize strength while keeping the overall piston weight far below the original Nissan piston. The compression ratio has also been increased slightly to improve engine performance and response. 

The piston is one of the most important components within the engine. It can be subjected to directional change up to 285 times every second and must withstand acceleration forces of 8500g. Cosworth high performance forged pistons are designed and engineered to withstand this type of punishment and still perform. 
All Cosworth pistons are manufactured using the same methods as our Formula One pistons and include features such anti scuff skirt coating, heavy duty pins, polished top and patented anti-detonation bands. 
Additionally, each application uses a unique forging to minimize weight and ensure the strongest possible piston design . Set includes six pistons, pins and clips. Rings not included. 

The Cosworth VR38 Forged pistons have been engineered with an optimal compression ratio of 9.3:1 to help improve engine response and performance. Additionally, the fully forged and profiled piston has been designed for superior strength but with an ideal nominal weight of 516 grams (pin included). This is a significant reduction in mass compared to the original piston of 70 grams that will help to improve engine response and reduce stress on related engine components.


























The Cosworth Forged Steel Connecting Rod set for the VR38DETT is engineered for high power applications with H11 tool steel fasteners, Radial Truss small end configuration and a solid beam design. For improved engine response, we have significantly reduced the mass of our connecting rod by over 100 grams when compared to the original Nissan connecting rod. This reduction in weight improves engine response and also helps to reduce stress on other related engine components in the rotating assembly. 










To complete the precision engine assembly, Cosworth FSL head gaskets feature a folded stopper layer for additional torque and sealing power. Cosworth High Performance Head Gaskets are engineered to seal in power under the most demanding conditions. Constructed from stainless steel with a folded stopper layer, each application features superior sealing compared to conventional multi layer steel gaskets. Additionally, Cosworth High Performance Head Gaskets are manufactured from pre-coated die cut stainless steel resulting in uniform coating distribution and consistent shape.










The Cosworth Thermal Guard Composite Intake Gasket is designed to aid in the reduction of inlet air temperature by isolating the intake manifold from the heat generated by the engine's cylinder head. By reducing the temperature of the inlet manifold the temperature of the intake air charge is also reduced. The density of cooler air is greater than that of warm air. A denser intake air charge contains more oxygen which results in the potential for increased power and torque. 

Each Cosworth Thermal Guard Composite Intake Gasket is precision manufactured from an engineering grade composite phenolic material that resists deformation common with plastic gaskets. As an added feature, the Cosworth Thermal Guard Composite Intake Gaskets are reusable and include a tube of "Hylomar Universal Blue Racing Formula" sealant. The use of OE inlet manifold gaskets is not required with the Cosworth Thermal Guard Composite Intake Gasket

We have received the US Dollar pricing and hope to have the UK pricing completed in the next few days. All parts will be available to order from our online shop later this morning 

Any questions please feel free to contact us

Regards

Iain


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any updates on pricing? I had heard that Jun used Cosworth for their kits in previous GTRs, do you know if they still do today for the R35?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I was promised UK prices tomorrow  I think Jun use the Cosworth Pistons and Rods in their current builds. There was a video somewhere with them showing their products at the Tokyo Show in Jan.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> I was promised UK prices tomorrow  I think Jun use the Cosworth Pistons and Rods in their current builds. There was a video somewhere with them showing their products at the Tokyo Show in Jan.


Yep was on YouTube, apparently jun outsource their rods and pistons to cossy, they seem to be a considerable weight savings on the components, anyone have any experience on the benefits of response from such components?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just found a very interesting article about the design that goes into pistons.

it's actually made me seriously think about pistons for the next time I have a forged engine put together.

In the past I just bought off the shelf JE, CP Wiseco, and ordered them by dish volume, effective static compression ratio and maybe things like acceptable clearance tolerance with a view to minimising oil consumption.

I don't think I even considered the impact of skirt design before.

Beyond the Dyno: Comparison between stock Nissan VR38 vs. Cosworth VR38 pistons and rods..


----------

